
Ask HN: Interested in Building a Coronavirus App? - AlexMe
EMERGENCY !!! 
Anyone interested to work with me to quickly develop an app that can show in real-time the locations where people got infected with Coronavirus ?
In this way, everyone can check if it is safe to visit a specific region or not.
======
mtmail
This is the German map for the 'standard' flu
[https://influenza.rki.de/MapArchive.aspx](https://influenza.rki.de/MapArchive.aspx)
I think such an app and maps just leads to panic. Use the dropdown to switch
to 2017/2018 or even 2004/2005\. Based on those maps it looks like no place in
German was safe, but it was a flu year like any other.

~~~
AlexMe
We need a world map that is refreshed on a permanent basis.

~~~
mtmail
Maybe this is a start
[https://thevirustracker.com/](https://thevirustracker.com/) The German map is
based on regular reporting from doctor's offices, it's a proven process for 20
years. A new 2020 app might work with self/crowd reporting.

------
ColinWright
You mean like this?

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

Or like this?

[https://visalist.io/emergency/coronavirus](https://visalist.io/emergency/coronavirus)

~~~
AlexMe
I mean an app where you can simply enter the street where you are and you can
see if there were cases of Coronavirus around. We need to fetch a lot of data
sources from the web in order to retrieve so much information.

~~~
mdorazio
What do you mean by "around"? Coronavirus instances will, at the most
granular, be reported on a hospital or other large location
(hotel/airport/port) basis. I'm not sure why you need to query a lot of data
sources or create an app to show this.

------
mdorazio
By "develop" do you mean wrap one of the many already-existing websites
showing this information in a UI? I'm not sure what your use case is here.

~~~
AlexMe
To be able to enter the street or city and see where the closest case of
Coronavirus was. And also when.

~~~
mdorazio
I see what you're going for, but 1) who's going to maintain the database of
locations as they pop up since you're going to want real-time info? This is
only a useful app if there are enough cases to be worth mapping, which means
usability scales with labor. 2) Do you really want to make an app that
increases fear and paranoia? Even if that's not the intent, it's what it will
turn into.

------
kleer001
Where's your data coming from and why wouldn't people just use that instead of
your app?

